# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  متخصص اتوماتای سلولی

## ramsh123

سلام برای انجام پروژه ای علمی نیازمند فردی  با تخصص الگوریتم اتوماتای سلولی هستیم -
بیشتر هدف داوری و اصلاح خطاهای موجود است

----------

